# solenoid engine plans and schematic?



## Aquarius21 (May 6, 2010)

Greetings, Well as far as I got this winter on the two cylinder rotary valve engine
was turning the crankshaft- which considering I had not turned anything in
34 years and nothing of that complexity way back then, was not a bad start.
(No, I won't show a picture- it would only produce shudders of dismay at all 
the mistakes.

However, just poking around on the net today I came across solenoid model
engines. I just want to study the principles involved so could anyone point
me to a free set of internet plans for my files? As I don't have an air compressor
I thought it might be a more useful approach to coffee table models.

Thanks, Quincy


----------



## black85vette (May 6, 2010)

Quincy;

I built one but have not seen any plans. The issue with plans is that you would have to be able to buy the exact same solenoid as the plans call for.  It is not really all that complicated. Solenoid connected to a flywheel and a switch to turn the solenoid on to pull in on the power stroke.

Mine was built in a scotch yoke configuration but just about any design would work.  I think a solenoid wobbler would be a hoot and should be easy to build.

Good luck and let us know how this works out.


----------



## firebird (May 6, 2010)

Hi Quincy

I built one some years ago and posted a video here on this forum. You can watch it here  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1824.0

The coils I made myself. They are steel centers, aluminium ends and with the lathe in slowest back gear wound with copper wire. There is a cam on the crankshaft that opens and closes a small spring switch. I'm sorry there are no detailed drawings or photos of the build but its all fairly straight forward. Hope that helps.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## black85vette (May 6, 2010)

Forgot that I also posted some pics and video of mine. You can find a bunch of them out on YouTube.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5635.0


----------



## 4156df (May 6, 2010)

Here's one I built a couple of years ago. Don't know if this is technically a "solenoid" engine, but it's close.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQkI2UcCeK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQkI2UcCeK8[/ame] 

There's some build data in the descriptive info. As I recall, I wasn't able to find any plans at the time, just some examples of other engines.
Dennis


----------



## Aquarius21 (May 7, 2010)

Hi, my thanks for your replies. I will be studying the youtube videos with all the carefull attention WWII air force personnel pouring over aerial photos with magnifying glasses. ( I must admit I think youtube videos are a great
benefit to our hobby as we can admire each other's workmanship and ingenuit.) 

Oh, last night I came across what appears to be an old military 12V solenoid in my junk box- right next to an old military tach magneto. Oh happy days! Thanks again, Quincy


----------



## Generatorgus (May 7, 2010)

Again, no plans, just ideas. I built these and others electrics 10 or 15 years ago BLAM (Before I got my Lathe And Mill), a little crude, but they run really well, sorry no vids. First two I call Vandles, short for the valve handles I used for the flywheels, the third uses a modified iron cart wheel flywheel and solenoids from an old electric motor starter, the walking beam flywheel is a weldment. I used automotive starting solenoids on Nos. 1 & 4, and handwound coils on No. 2. All of the flywheels wobble a bit, thats why I finally got a lathe, haven't built any since, go figure.

Well after posting I found only the walking beam appeared, I'll try to add the others.
Just figured it out, here are the others.
OK, now the pics are out of order, so the picture numbers are null and void, but the pictures are fairly self explanatory. The last picture is an impulse type, but I thought I'd ad it anyway.


----------



## black85vette (May 7, 2010)

Generatorgus;

Those little engines (motors) have there own kind of cool. Nice looking and interesting. Looks like you did a nice job on their looks and finish. Forget that they are not machined. They are very clever.  Thm:


----------



## Aquarius21 (May 8, 2010)

Valve handles, etc. Ingenious! Why re-invent the wheel when one can pull the part of a shelf?
Thanks for sharing the pictures- great work! Quincy


----------



## TarheelTom (May 12, 2010)

The latest "Digital Machinist" magazine has an article on building a "three cylinder" solenoid engine. It is self starting.

Tom


----------



## cfellows (May 12, 2010)

TarheelTom  said:
			
		

> The latest "Digital Machinist" magazine has an article on building a "three cylinder" solenoid engine. It is self starting.
> 
> Tom



Tom, is that the Summer 2010 edition? The latest copy I have is Spring 2010 and I'm not finding the solenoid engine plans.

Chuck


----------



## Groomengineering (May 13, 2010)

Hi all. I'm guessing the three cylinder is same as the one published in HSM J/F, M/A, M/J 2003.

Not really my thing, but a very interesting article.

Jeff


----------



## Kermit (May 13, 2010)

I have dozens of 24 volt solenoid coils. I would happy to post a few to you.

We remove them from commercial purge valves and add one wound for 90 VDC. They are about 1.5 inches long and less than an inch dia. The opening is around .25 inches. 


If interested let me know. I can post a pic and give more exact dimensions if you need that as well.  Be nice if someone else can use some of them. I get a new set of sixteen every few months. 


Kermit


----------



## TarheelTom (May 15, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Tom, is that the Summer 2010 edition? The latest copy I have is Spring 2010 and I'm not finding the solenoid engine plans.
> 
> Chuck



Sorry, Chuck. I guess it was in an old issue of Machinist. I ordered some back issues to get Roland's articles on rebuilding the Bridgeport.

And I don't have all the issues containing the article.

Tom


----------



## cfellows (May 15, 2010)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> I have dozens of 24 volt solenoid coils. I would happy to post a few to you.
> 
> We remove them from commercial purge valves and add one wound for 90 VDC. They are about 1.5 inches long and less than an inch dia. The opening is around .25 inches.
> 
> ...



Kermit, 

It would be interesting to know the coil resistance on those solenoids. Do you have an ohmeter to read the resistance?

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## Kermit (May 15, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> ...Do you have an ohmeter to read the resistance?



Offered up on silver platter, but I'm too nice to take the opening.  ;D

Hiya Chuck.  It's about 350 Ohms. The coils pull around 70 milliamps at 24 volts.


----------



## Aquarius21 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys for discussing the subject. I have been busy on other projects
(and being a pastor, with many difficult and sad matters) but hope
to return to this subject later. Hopefully I will be able to find a set of plans
to help guide my thinking on designs. One idea was rather than use
a cam/switch arrangement was to use the mercury filled switches
which would turn power on and off depending on the angle of elevation
on the piston rod. Thanks, Quincy


----------

